# Need Help w/ my Sirius Receiver Install



## mroctober (May 10, 2005)

I have "Sirius Pre-wiring" item on my price sticker ($125 or so), but I don't have the Sirius unit. Does "pre-wiring" save me any $$$ in unit$/install$/reprogram$ ?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

CC 330i said:


> The connection cable that goes from your Sirius reciever to the CD changer wiring under the plastic cover at the left rear of your trunk.


Negative. It's under the rear floor for the pre-wire.


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

*Install*

Has anyone had their Sirius installed yet?


----------



## silverado (May 27, 2005)

Had my Sirius satellite radio activated at the dealer today (it was physically installed two weeks ago). My dealer requested what they called a "new vehicle order" from Germany by email and they received it. It is supposedly some kind of a full software setup information for my car that includes the Sirius radio (since it originally didn't have it). The term "new vehicle order" appears on the paperwork, so you may want to use that term with your dealer in trying to get yours installed.

Called Sirius from the car to activate it (was a click away with the integrated phone via bluetooth). Had to give them the ESN that appeared on the screen before the call (took a picture of it with my Treo ) The rep either inadvertantly or intentionally ignored the fact that a full year's subscription came with the unit and tried to sell me a year's subscription :thumbdwn:. Frankly I wouldn't have known that I had a free year if I hadn't read it online either here or on E90post. When I asked him about it, he said "yeah, here it is on your account" and asked me if I wanted to buy a discounted second year subscription :tsk:

Anyway, it works GREAT and I doubt I'll be in FM or AM land again anytime soon.


----------

